# Advanced Knife Sharpening Class - Sign Up!



## Dave Martell (Jul 17, 2012)

I've only done one advanced knife sharpening class before, that was back at least a couple of years ago now so this isn't a regular thing we do. Lately I've literally been swarmed with requests to hold another advanced class so I figured why fight it - the time has come. 

With only 7 slots available and the high number of requests I anticipate this class to fill quickly so if you're interested you might not want to delay signing up.

*Advanced Japanese Knife Sharpening Class - Sunday, 9/23/2012*

_*Note - Please read the requirements before signing up. >>> _Having already attended our basics class OR possess a strong understanding of the fundamentals of hand sharpening is mandatory.


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 6, 2012)

2 slots gone


----------



## sudsy9977 (Aug 6, 2012)

woohoo....count me in dave......ryan


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 6, 2012)

sudsy9977 said:


> woohoo....count me in dave......ryan




There goes another seat


----------



## Seth (Aug 6, 2012)

...can't get your site up right now but I am signing up.


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 6, 2012)

Seth said:


> ...can't get your site up right now but I am signing up.




Awesome, it'll be great to see you again Seth


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 6, 2012)

Dam second job and all. Have fun with the class guys. I suspect you will be needing to do a second class too.


----------



## obtuse (Aug 7, 2012)

Too bad I'm over 4,000 miles away


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 7, 2012)

Yeah it's a bummer for you guys so far away and/or the always working guys, tough to get together.


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 7, 2012)

:idea:lol sounds like a trip to the 50th state could be a tax write off.:whistling:


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 2, 2012)

:bump:


*Advanced Japanese Knife Sharpening Class - Sunday, 9/23/2012*


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 16, 2012)

Well this didn't turn out so well at all. We had two people drop out (not their choice) and pretty much a lack of interest overall, even after all of the requests I received to hold this class. I thought for sure that this was going to be a packed house but I was wrong. 

For the one remaining person I will contact you to issue a refund. Sorry


----------



## Crothcipt (Sep 16, 2012)

Ah sad panda


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 17, 2012)

I feel like I'm just never gonna make it to this class. Once again, being short staffed already and a subordinate had requested off the weekend of the 23rd so I have to stay and work. 

I almost told my boss I was going anyway but I guess now I won't have too. 


Dave during Jan-Feb since the club is closed I can make it out with no worries about work. Other than that I don't think you will be able to get a lot of the pro guys out for the advanced class on a weekend. That's just when we work. My situation is different because of the short staffing and all but having Fri Sat Sun off in this business is non negotiable. It's just part of the job.


----------



## Seth (Sep 17, 2012)

Hmmmm... I want everyone elses refund too.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 17, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> Dave during Jan-Feb since the club is closed I can make it out with no worries about work. Other than that I don't think you will be able to get a lot of the pro guys out for the advanced class on a weekend. That's just when we work. My situation is different because of the short staffing and all but having Fri Sat Sun off in this business is non negotiable. It's just part of the job.




I'll keep all that in mind for next time, thanks Rick.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 17, 2012)

Seth said:


> Hmmmm... I want everyone elses refund too.




I got your email Seth, your refund is incoming


----------

